# [SOLVED] Windows could not search for new updates!



## TazManiac09

Hi,

I can't seem to download or install any updates through Windows Update. I get: 
Windows could not search for new updates. Errors found: 80070002.

I get this error when trying to search for updates, NOT when trying to install an update that is already downloaded. I can't download updates at all.

I have Windows Vista Home Premium SP1.

THINGS I'VE TRIED:

I have tried microsofts solution i.e. stopping the WU service and deleting SoftwareDistribution folder. All that did is erase my update history. I sent microsoft several e-mails through their website but never got an answer. I have had this issue sense October 2008.

I also tried disabling my anti virus and firewall software. I use ESET Smart Security (includes AV and firewall). I don't use windows firewall

I have no idea what caused this problem. 

The only thing that seems to be updating is Windows Defender.Please take a look at the attached photos below.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3411/3228823411_9d0fcbd03f_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3228851811_4b0a757448_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3496/3228851985_99a0d3231e_o.jpg

Any help at all will be very much appreciated. I will gladly provide any needed information or logs.

Thank you very much.


----------



## TazManiac09

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

I remembered disabling a bunch of services a while back to optimize performance. It just occurred to me that maybe this caused the problem.

Here is an image of my services.



Any ideas?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

hi iam sure i have seen this post elsewhere anyway try here http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html it is not the option you tried before


----------



## TazManiac09

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

joeten, thank you very much for the input. The issue has been reported before although not in this forum. The only suggestions I have managed to find include clearing the update history and running a patch that recreates empty but correctly named update files. I call them suggestions because NO ONE has EVER claimed they fixed the issue at hand.

The link you provided is a tutorial on start up repair and system restore. I tried restoring the system to an earlier date when I first realized the issue to no avail. I have also tried the start-up repair with no luck either.


----------



## Zappaboss

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

Windows Update is a service (wuauserv) and the process (wuauclt.exe) has to be running. You should see them under task manager. If you went and disabled services to "optimize" performance then it would seem like you need a list of the original services for Vista "your model". I can't make out your imageshack image nor would it download for me. You can upload screenshots here on the board and attach them to your post. Doubt many will chase your jpgs around the web. Have a look at this site if your into optimizing and get the list of services and go thru them and re-enable them.

http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm 

Seems to me that you know your updates are still installed and I would think Windows Update would be able to read your history as its in some datafile somewhere on your machine. Just curious, what does Belarc Advisor report?
http://www.blackviper.com/downloads/downloads.php


----------



## TazManiac09

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

Thanks a lot Zap. I think i may know what caused this problem. I decided to enable all services when i stumbled upon a service called *Trustedinstaller*. Its description reads: <failed to read discription. Error code:2> Needless to say, it can't be started.

I googled the service to find out it is:

1)- an important part of vista that starts in C:\WINDOWS\servicing\trustedinstaller.exe
2)- has a lot to do with windows update.

I do NOT have a *trustedinstaller.exe* in C:\WINDOWS\servicing. I dont remember deleting it, but with a name like "trustedinstaller' I might have suspected it to be a virus and deleted it.

If you or anyone who reads this have a 32 bit vista OS, would you please check and see if you have trustedinstaller.exe? It should be in C:\WINDOWS\servicing. If you do, would you be kind enough to upload it or attach it so i can download it, I cant seem to find it anywhere on the net.

OH here is a direct link to the services picture. click it to zoom in.
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/484/servicesit4.jpg
And i am attaching a Belarc Advisor report in a doc file.

Thank you very much


----------



## TazManiac09

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

Please guys. I have too much schoolwork in this computer to reinstall the OS. And you know how important updates are to a system as incomplete as vista.

All i need is a clean copy of *trustedinstaller.exe* Do you know where I can download it?


----------



## TazManiac09

*Re: Windows could not search for new updates!*

Just in case someone has this problem, here is trustedinstaller.exe



32 bit http://rapidshare.com/files/193470334/trustedinstaller.zip


64 bit http://rapidshare.com/files/193441752/TrustedInstaller.zip

These files were uploaded by _Marc57_, and _cazoza_ From the Avast web forum. Many thanks to them. The original topic can be found here

Solved the problem completely.


----------



## emooner

hi im having the same problem can pls upload the trustedinstaller.exe for w-32 bits thanks a lot!


----------



## joeten

Hi emooner please start a thread of your own this is a old thread and the op is unlikely to respond


----------

